
I made a simple wunderlist alternative – Zask - jerrypainter
Have been using wunderlist for year. Sad to see it go. Zask is free, hope yall like it!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zask.app&#x2F;
======
quickthrower2
The switch to Microsoft no good?

------
newswasboring
any plans for a web or android version?

------
notlukesky
Good luck!

